# Six Flags and Nickelodeon to invest in Acapulco



## Dray2 (Apr 14, 2012)

Six Flags and Nickelodeon to invest in Acapulco, Mexico - Theme Park Review


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

This is a joke, right?


----------



## Dray2 (Apr 14, 2012)

It's hard to believe but apparently it's true. Have to wait and see what happens. Here is the original link to the story written on Nov. 9th:
Six Flags y Nickelodeon apuntan inversiones hacia Guerrero | El Financiero


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Dray2 said:


> It's hard to believe but apparently it's true. Have to wait and see what happens. Here is the original link to the story written on Nov. 9th:
> Six Flags y Nickelodeon apuntan inversiones hacia Guerrero | El Financiero


Maybe this decision was made before all hell broke loose in Guerrero.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

With Hotel capacity at 20% they must be crazy.


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

I hope they do come, I think it will help bring more people to Acapulco


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_

I hope they come down well armed._

A few months ago, we drove from Chiapas up the Guerrero Coast through the Costa Chica to Acapulco and up the Autopista Del Sol through Iguala to Taxco and on to Lake Chapala. We found, in our ignorance, Iguala to be an attractive enough town in the foothills of Guerrero. Up through Veracruz next time. We did not just arrive on the turnip truck.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Not only are the hotels empty apparently some companies are considering leaving the area. This includes Bimbo and W-M!


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

Bobbyb said:


> Not only are the hotels empty apparently some companies are considering leaving the area. This includes Bimbo and W-M!


walmart already stated they have no plans to go no where

here is the proof:

Walmart reitera su permanencia en Guerrero


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Acapulco remains a hugely popular vacation destination with Mexicans, due to its relatively close proximity to the D.F. and the natural beauty/setting/beaches. That Six Flags, which has a park in the D.F., would consider investing in Acapulco doesn't surprise me. If my recollection is correct, more money has in the past decade been invested in Acapulco than any of the other resort areas in Mexico.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

"Empresas consideran dejar Guerrero: CCE

El Consejo Coordinador Empresarial de Guerrero informó que ya se reunieron con Bimbo, Walmart y Comercial Mexicana para que reconsideren su postura de abandonar el estado; diversas tiendas han sufrido saqueos y varios autos repartidores fueron incendiados o dañados en las protestas.

Enrique Villagómez/Corresponsal
12.11.2014 

ACAPULCO.- Bimbo, Walmart y Comercial Mexicana, son tres de las compañías que han manifestado su intención por dejar Guerrero, debido a los actos vandálicos que se han cometido en contra de su patrimonio, reveló el Consejo Coordinador Empresarial del Estado.

“Ya nos reunimos con los representantes de esas empresas para pedirles que reconsideraran la postura de dejar el estado, porque eso significaría perder muchas fuentes de empleo que mucha falta le hacen a la economía de Guerrero”, señaló Omar Elías Azar Herrera, presidente de ese organismo empresarial.

La crisis político-social que se generó a consecuencia de la desaparición de 43 estudiantes normalistas en Iguala de la Independencia desde el pasado 26 de septiembre, ha provocado una seria de actos vandálicos que han cometido maestros de la Coordinadora Estatal de Trabajadores de la Educación (Ceteg) y alumnos de la Normal Rural Isidro Burgos de Ayotzinapa.

Entre esas acciones vandálicas se registran por lo menos tres saqueos a tiendas de autoservicio en la capital de Guerrero, entre las que se encuentran Comercial Mexicana y Bodega Aurrera que es filial de grupo Walmart.

Otras empresas que también han sido víctimas no sólo del despojo de mercancías a sus unidades de reparto minorista, sino que incluso el ataque e incendio de sus vehículos son, Bimbo y sus filiales Marínela, Sabritas y Barcel, así como las refresqueras Coca Cola y Pepsi.

Gamesa, Jumex y la cervecera Corona son otras de las que también han resultado afectadas.

Azar Herrera puntualizó que a pesar de los bloqueos carreteros y los ataques a las unidades de reparto, no existe desabasto de alimentos ni de productos básicos o energéticos en ciudades como Chilpancingo, Iguala o Acapulco, las cuales han sido los principales blancos de las acciones vandálicas de maestros y normalistas.


“Reiteramos nuestra solidaridad para que regresen con vida los 43 desaparecidos, pero también apelamos a la sensatez de los manifestantes para que no violenten el estado de derecho y mucho menos que atenten contra las fuentes de trabajo que permiten llevar el alimento a las mesas de todos los guerrerenses”, expresó el dirigente del Consejo Coordinador Empresarial.

Asimismo, Azar Herrera adelantó que de continuar esta crisis política-social en el estado, los empresarios locales que conforman el 90 por ciento de la industria comenzarán a tener problemas para cubrir oportunamente el pago de nómina, impuestos y servicios, por lo que no se descartaría “descansar trabajadores” hasta que pueda recuperarse nuevamente la economía de Guerrero."

http://www.elfinanciero.com.mx/soci...rcial-mexicana-consideran-dejar-guerrero.html

https://translate.google.com/transl...ideran-dejar-guerrero.html&edit-text=&act=url

Google Translation: Of the above news article.


"Companies consider leaving Guerrero: CCE


The Business Council of Guerrero reported that already met with Bimbo, Walmart and Commercial Mexicana to reconsider their stance to leave the state; several shops have been looted and several cars were torched distributors or damaged in the protests.



Enrique Villagomez / Correspondent
12/11/2014

ACAPULCO.- Bimbo, Walmart y Comercial Mexicana, son tres de las compañías que han manifestado su intención por dejar Guerrero, debido a los actos vandálicos que se han cometido en contra de su patrimonio, reveló el Consejo Coordinador Empresarial del Estado.

“Ya nos reunimos con los representantes de esas empresas para pedirles que reconsideraran la postura de dejar el estado, porque eso significaría perder muchas fuentes de empleo que mucha falta le hacen a la economía de Guerrero”, señaló Omar Elías Azar Herrera, presidente de ese organismo empresarial.

La crisis político-social que se generó a consecuencia de la desaparición de 43 estudiantes normalistas en Iguala de la Independencia desde el pasado 26 de septiembre, ha provocado una seria de actos vandálicos que han cometido maestros de la Coordinadora Estatal de Trabajadores de la Educación (Ceteg) y alumnos de la Normal Rural Isidro Burgos de Ayotzinapa.

Such vandalism recorded at least three looting of supermarkets in the capital of Guerrero, among which are Comercial Mexicana and Bodega Aurrera Walmart is affiliate group.

Other companies have also been victims not only of the spoil of their goods retail units cast, but even the attack and burning of their vehicles are, Bimbo and Marinela its subsidiaries, and Barcel Sabritas and soft drink Coca Cola and Pepsi .

Gamesa, Jumex and Corona beer are others which have also been affected.

Random Herrera noted that despite the roadblocks and attacks on distribution units, there is no shortage of food and basic or energy products in cities like Chilpancingo, Iguala and Acapulco, which have been the main targets of vandalism of teachers and normal school.

"We reiterate our solidarity to return alive the 43 missing, but also appeal to the good sense of the protesters not to violate the rule of law, much less threaten the jobs that allow put food on the tables of all of Guerrero, "the leader of the Business Coordinating Council.

Similarly, Azar Herrera said that continuing this policy and social crisis in the state, local entrepreneurs who make up 90 percent of the industry will begin to have problems to timely meet payroll, taxes and services, so it is not rule "workers rest" until you can recover the economy Guerrero again."


----------

